# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظر سنجی - دوستان عزیز کنکوری های 1401 ، هدفتون قبولی در چه رشته اییه ؟

## reza333

سلام . دوستان عزیز کنکوری 1401 ، در نظر سنجی بالا شرکت کنین . انشاالله قصد دارین چه رشته ای بخونین ؟

----------


## whywouldnt

شالام
پزشکی 
اما خوب دو تا رشته تاپ دیگه هم باشه اشکالی نداره :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Saudade

هیشکدوم
بیوتکنولوژی (:

----------


## reza333

> هیشکدوم
> بیوتکنولوژی (:


*شما میتونید گزینه ی سایر رشته های علوم مهندسی رو انتخاب کنید.  همین طور دوستان عزیزی که مهندسی ژنتیک رو میخان. 
*

----------


## Saudade

> *شما میتونید گزینه ی سایر رشته های علوم مهندسی رو انتخاب کنید.  همین طور دوستان عزیزی که مهندسی ژنتیک رو میخان. 
> *


تو بیوتکنولوژی درسها بیشتر محوریتِ علوم پایه دارن تا مهندسی
با این همه بنظرم این رشته به قدری تاپ هست که نیاز نباشه برای انتخابش گزینه ی سایر رو بزنیم...بهتر بود که همون اول می بود تو گزینه ها...به هر ترتیب.. مهم نیست :Yahoo (79):

----------


## reza333

> تو بیوتکنولوژی درسها بیشتر محوریتِ علوم پایه دارن تا مهندسی
> با این همه بنظرم این رشته به قدری تاپ هست که نیاز نباشه برای انتخابش گزینه ی سایر رو بزنیم...بهتر بود که همون اول می بود تو گزینه ها...به هر ترتیب.. مهم نیست


خب پس میتونید گزینه ی علوم پایه زیست رو انتخاب کنید . خیلی سخت نگیر .

----------


## Little_girl

هعی
منکه فک کنم آبیاری گیاهان زیر دریایی هم قبول نشم

----------


## _Joseph_

*پزشکی اصلا تنها دلیل و رشته ای بود که تغییر رشته دادم*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

pharmacy

----------


## Shah1n

به نام خدا
پزشکی

----------


## Hans_Landa

*این حد از بی علاقگی به مهندسی بی سابقس ) ان شاء الله نون تلاشتون رو بخورید و به هدفتون هم برسید.*

----------


## hls141516

کاش یه نظر سنجی هم باشه که واسه علاقه به شغلش میخونید یا درآمدش  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## reza333

> کاش یه نظر سنجی هم باشه که واسه علاقه به شغلش میخونید یا درآمدش


*حداقل در مورد سه رشته ی پزشکی ، دندان پزشکی و پرستاری ، با توجه به نوع شغل ، وسایل مورد استفاده و محیط کاری این مشاغل ، قطعا عامل درامد بسیار مهمه. یعنی اگر طرف به اینده ی شغلی خوبی از نظر مسائل مالی در پزشکی امیدوار نباشه ، خیلی خیلیا قید پزشکی رو میزنن .*

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza333


اگر طرف به اینده ی شغلی خوبی از نظر مسائل مالی در پزشکی امیدوار نباشه ، خیلی خیلیا قید پزشکی رو میزنن . 


پس قیدش را بزنید چون اکثر پزشکان مخصوصا نسل جدید به درآمد های مورد نظر کنکوری ها نمیرسند
اختلاف طبقاتی توی پزشکی یکی از شاخص ترین هاست بین مشاغل مختلف
و اگر جزو پزشکان موفق باشید هم برای رسیدن به آن درآمد مورد نظر، رسما پدرتان در خواهد آمد 
پس فقط عشق و علاقه و مهمتر از همه جربزه ی پزشکی را ملاک قرار بدید*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*


اینو هم در نظر بگیرین همیشه یه روال خطی  طی نمیکنه  هر  مملکتی! فرمونی که الان داریم پیش میریم این اطمینانو هم نشون میده که علوم پایه و مهندسی به سطح جدیدی( در نیاز های مملکت) خواهند رسید( هر چند در راس امور بودند و هستند)

چیزی که مهمه علاقه و حوزه شکوفایی هر انسانه که باید سمتش بریم ، و متاسفانه مقوله ای هست که نه مدارس و نه ننه بابا ها در موردش راهنمایی کردن و نه اختیار دادن


*

----------


## hannaneh.b

من چندتارشته هستن که دوست دارم فیزیوتراپی وبینایی سنجی وشنوایی سنجی ودبیری تربیت بدنی
بینایی که توشهرمون نیست فیزیوتراپی هم که فکرنمی کنم قبول بشم ولی ازبین این چهارتادبیری تربیت بدنی روبیشترازهمشون دوست دارم کارشون واقعا خیلیییی راحته امسال اولین باربودکه توفرهنگیان شهرمون دیدم پذیرش داشت اونم فقط سه نفر

----------

